
Live stream starting: Artificial Intelligence: Law and Policy - T-A
http://www.law.uw.edu/events/artificial-intelligence-law-and-policy
======
T-A
Stream here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-99kMuWlXk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-99kMuWlXk)

